# Sorta new, but anyway here I am!



## littlemitzik (Jul 23, 2007)

been lurking around, posting here and there for awhile now. The only thing that confuses me is that when I go to look at the members list, I'm not on it! :-( Anybody know what's up w/ that?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Members are viewable on the list after their account accrues 5 posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTHS!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya!


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing you around the boards.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

